# Suggest Digital Camera for budget of 5.5K to 6.5K



## Mr.Digital (Jul 8, 2010)

Dear All,

Please suggest me a Digital Camera within range 5.5K to 6.5K.

My usage will be family photographing & sometimes while traveling.

My preferable brands are SONY,CANON & NIKON.

Please also mentioned about their service facilities. I don't want mu CAM to fail after 1 yr warranty & then invest half the price of CAM on its repairing. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

